# will H1b application fail jeopardize other visa?



## twistedpixel (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Folks,

2 years ago next month I moved to the US from the UK on an E2 Visa. Basically I transferred form the UK office to the US office of a fully incorporated company. I got some great help and reassurances from people in this forum and am grateful.

Now, my assumption is that I work for a US company now...I hope that's correct.

Anyway, an E2 visa never leads to a greencard. It is almost continually renewable every 3 years as long as my circumstances don't change but at some point I will be forced to return to the UK..unless I get married I guess but that's not on the cards right now.

So, I'm thinking that I could try for an H1B visa..and then from there apply for a greencard.

A couple of questions

1) I do not have a university degree (I have two HNCs in engineering and several other recognise qualifications - Prince 2 Project management for example) and my position here in the US is the customer services manager for a software company. A job that requires an indepth knowledge of our software application and a position I've held for 8 years now.

Without a degree will an H1B be possible? - it is a specialised role I am in that cannot be done without working knowledge of the application.

2) If I do apply for an H1B, (or rather my company applies) and it is rejected, does that nullify my ability to stay here or apply for another E2 visa?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I would advise to talk to an AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search close to where you live, and let them have a look at your situation.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

for an H1B you need a minimum 12 years experience to compensate for no degree

Understanding H-1B Requirements | USCIS

How Do I questions


----------

